# Transfer from Army to Civil Service Pakistan



## hassan javed

Hi guys, I have heard that there is 10% quota for army officers in civil service.Is that true?How do they transfer themselves from army to the civil service?What procedure do they have to go through??


----------



## jaibi

There is a list that is prepared by members of the armed forces that want to join the civil service. After and if the higher ups approve they get the call to be interviewed and go through the same process as any normal candidate of the CSS cadre. It's not commonly done unless the person reaches a rank above Captain or equivalent.


hassan javed said:


> Hi guys, I have heard that there is 10% quota for army officers in civil service.Is that true?How do they transfer themselves from army to the civil service?What procedure do they have to go through??


----------



## hassan javed

don't you think its a comparatively easier way to go civil service as compared to civil applicants who have to go through a rigorous written test..?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

All Armed forces officers who are nominated for entry to Civil Services are of the rank of Captain/Lieutenant/Flt Lieutenant and have already spent at least 2 years training at their Academies, and another 4-5 years as an officer completing their basic professional training in their respective arms.

The civilian candidates only have to pass a written test, which does not equate to the 6-7 years service of the forces officers.


----------



## hassan javed

Ok one thing...Do they volunteer for the civil service or are they recommended by some board?I mean to say do they have any say in this matter or its decided from above?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Yes they volunteer, if they fall in the criteria defined by the service.

The volunteers are then interviewed and tested by a board, which finally selects the candidates upon availability of seats.

Normally the Armed Forces Officers are only given 3 choices:

1. Foreign Services. (Maximum Seats)
2. DMG. 
3. Police. 

The number of seats change every year depending upon the availability.


----------



## AsianLion

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Normally the Armed Forces Officers are only given 3 choices:
> 
> 1. Foreign Services. (Maximum Seats)
> 2. DMG.
> 3. Police.



I think more places in Civilian institutes should be given to Military personnel.

But, there are more than three listed above: Civil Intelligence Agencies, IB, FIA etc etc.

Special Branch Police vacancies, Rangers, Construction places in NLC and Private Contracting is increasingly used in Pakistan Civil Areas.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Yes they volunteer, if they fall in the criteria defined by the service.
> 
> The volunteers are then interviewed and tested by a board, which finally selects the candidates upon availability of seats.
> 
> Normally the Armed Forces Officers are only given 3 choices:
> 
> 1. Foreign Services. (Maximum Seats)
> 2. DMG.
> 3. Police.
> 
> The number of seats change every year depending upon the availability.



so suppose if a person from civilian side like me who clears the css test and have some knowledge and follows current affairs and international matters... but i dont have practical experience such as that of forces and is just a graduate with 16 years of education. Will i be at disadvantage over the military officer given that the thinking pattern and mentality is quite different because of background?


----------



## alibaz

hassan javed said:


> don't you think its a comparatively easier way to go civil service as compared to civil applicants who have to go through a rigorous written test..?



No, they have already undergone their own selection procedure, few years of military training and 4-5 years of military service in Army , Navy or PAF. The officers selected are sent to district administration, police and foreign services. As far as I know generally they are transferred in lesser number against demand of 10%.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

truthseeker2010 said:


> so suppose if a person from civilian side like me who clears the css test and have some knowledge and follows current affairs and international matters... but i dont have practical experience such as that of forces and is just a graduate with 16 years of education. Will i be at disadvantage over the military officer given that the thinking pattern and mentality is quite different because of background?



You will not be compared to the Armed forces candidates.
They have their own limited quota in each batch on which they become eligible and join the CSP.

Civilians applicants are selected on their own criteria, so you just have to work hard, qualify the entrance exam.


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

Asalam o Alikum can any one tell me that why army officers join civil services when they know that army is more powerful in Pakistan


----------



## salarsikander

Muhammad Asghar Samo said:


> Asalam o Alikum can any one tell me that why army officers join civil services when they know that army is more powerful in Pakistan


That has got nothing to do with power but with the fact that Civil govt can utilize the expertise and experience of Armed forces personnel, It saves on training cost and acts payback since the amount of money spent on personnel training is now being utilised


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

salarsikander said:


> That has got nothing to do with power but with the fact that Civil govt can utilize the expertise and experience of Armed forces personnel, It saves on training cost and acts payback since the amount of money spent on personnel training is now being utilised


are you pma cadet or pass out from pma? i want to ask some more questions to clear my doubts


----------



## salarsikander

Muhammad Asghar Samo said:


> are you pma cadet or pass out from pma? i want to ask some more questions to clear my doubts


Please ask any question that you have and will try my best to answer them


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

salarsikander said:


> Please ask any question that you have and will try my best to answer them


if any person join Pma at the age of 22 years then is it too late for him and should he go for css if he is graduate what do you think


----------



## salarsikander

Muhammad Asghar Samo said:


> if any person join Pma at the age of 22 years then is it too late for him and should he go for css if he is graduate what do you think


If youre graduate, then you have ample time for CSS, i would say go for it, Army is not for everyone,


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

salarsikander said:


> If youre graduate, then you have ample time for CSS, i would say go for it, Army is not for everyone,


Yeah i also like css but what do you mean by army is not for everyone?



salarsikander said:


> If youre graduate, then you have ample time for CSS, i would say go for it, Army is not for everyone,


Do you mean that issb is more difficult than css?


----------



## salarsikander

Muhammad Asghar Samo said:


> Yeah i also like css but what do you mean by army is not for everyone?


You require a certain type of temperament to endure since you're 22 you already have a belief system which will not be easy for you to get rid of and take a completely new belief system by Army


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

salarsikander said:


> You require a certain type of temperament to endure since you're 22 you already have a belief system which will not be easy for you to get rid of and take a completely new belief system by Army


ABAAD RAHAIN KHUSH RAHAIN ALLAH APKI JAWANI KO AZMAT BAKHSHAI NIHAYAT PUKHTA JAWAB OR ALLA JAWAB


----------



## salarsikander

Muhammad Asghar Samo said:


> ABAAD RAHAIN KHUSH RAHAIN ALLAH APKI JAWANI KO AZMAT BAKHSHAI NIHAYAT PUKHTA JAWAB OR ALLA JAWAB


hence CSS would be highly recommended for you


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

salarsikander said:


> hence CSS would be highly recommended for you


wese ap khud army mai hain


----------



## salarsikander

Muhammad Asghar Samo said:


> wese ap khud army mai hain


Lets not go into personal details, Cheers


----------



## Muhammad Asghar Samo

salarsikander said:


> Lets not go into personal details, Cheers


hahahaha koi baat nahi khush rahain


----------

